# 1936 Colson LWB



## WetDogGraphix

1935-36-37  Ford Maroon...........Ivory OneShot for striping....doesn't get any easier than this......Where is the metal?


----------



## Balloonoob

Where is the metal?


----------



## WetDogGraphix




----------



## Hammerhead

Nice color combo. Where is the metal?
Hammerhead


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Hammerhead said:


> Nice color combo. Where is the metal?
> Hammerhead




I'll pick it up Wednesday.........


----------



## Sven




----------



## WetDogGraphix




----------



## WetDogGraphix

Just a small snafu.......It never surprises me what people will hide under thick paint jobs.....here we go again.....front fender. (At least I have the fenders)









It's all back from the blaster with no other surprises........




I will start after the heat wave passes thru.........


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Plus I need one front brace......

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/one-fender-brace.156694/


----------



## 5760rj

WetDogGraphix said:


> Plus I need one front brace......
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/one-fender-brace.156694/



you'll have a better chance of getting that fender brace with these cabe members looking from what ive read in the other post...


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Well, couldn't find 1 brace.........so I bought a whole fender set....good thing is that the new fender is in great shape, just a minor bit of binks and bonks that will take minimal body work......also have a chainguard in my possession, and an extra one on it's way.....when this heat period moves on, the project will also.....


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Honest....it's coming......(last of the parts are at the blaster)......keep checking your watch....


----------



## OldSkipTooth

WetDogGraphix said:


> Just a small snafu.......It never surprises me what people will hide under thick paint jobs.....here we go again.....front fender. (At least I have the fenders)
> 
> View attachment 1046942
> 
> View attachment 1046943
> 
> It's all back from the blaster with no other surprises........
> View attachment 1046944
> 
> I will start after the heat wave passes thru.........



Yep, been there, bought those “real straight fenders”...straight all right...straight from Hell!


----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## WetDogGraphix

All of the parts are here......The bike is in great shape, other than the original front fender.....do dents or dings on the frame or fork......





The rear fender is in remarkably great condition.....it has some indentation where the clip was attached....





And one tiny ding from inside of the fender, but that is it.....





The new front fender has a couple of issues, but nothing like my Twin Bar.....
A little dent where it hit the fork where it was attached....





A few little ripples towards the front, plus at the rivits.....








And then a bend on the front......





But, one of the best things I've ever bought on here is this dolly for fenders......it will make this fix easy and short.....





Here we go......................................................


----------



## BLWNMNY

I'm keeping my eye on this build Floyd, as I'm needing a set of fenders for my LWB Colson as well.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

BLWNMNY said:


> I'm keeping my eye on this build Floyd, as I'm needing a set of fenders for my LWB Colson as well.



Chris
I have the repaired front fender......




And a rear fender that is missing the mounting piece on the end.....





If you are interested.....


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Well, this isn't going to be a 7 page drama like the last one....(sorry to disappoint) Both fenders are done, or good enough for the girls I go out with....a little primer and sanding, a little glazing compound, sanding and more primer........and the bike should be painted by weeks end.....unless?

The ding where it mounts to the fork....





The front of the front reshaped and ripples gone....





And the rear fender indent also.......


----------



## Balloonoob

I don't see dings or dents.... Only perfection.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Weather going to be perfect next week for painting.......


----------



## Rustafari

Very nice work on the fenders!  Looking forward to seeing them painted.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Once I took all the parts outside......you can see that the person who previously painted it actually took a grinder or a very coarse sanding disk to get the paint off......The fork & frame have a few "Grooves" on them.....
No big deal, just a little more sanding and primer work before paint.....














Taking a little break...............


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Yesterday afternoon, did a little sanding on all of the pieces.......they all needed a little spot putty.....

















To most people this looks kinda like bondo......it's not..  The rear fender has a lot of pitting from rust, it's easier to use this than 10 coats of primer......it finds the low spots, and fills in the pitting...99% of it is sanded off....





























After sanding the frame this morning, it showed a little more pitting itself, so I decided to putty it. I'll let it dry for a while, sand it down after lunch, and paint some more primer......





Must be time for another break........Cheers


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Another hour of sanding & a few more coats of primer, the days activities have come to an end......
Tomorrow I'll start again early with a little finish sanding, and check for anymore "defects". If anymore putty is to be applied...I'll switch to the red stuff for some contrast when sanding......if none required, there should be paint on this stuff by tomorrow afternoon......


----------



## Balloonoob

WetDogGraphix said:


> Another hour of sanding & a few more coats of primer, the days activities have come to an end......
> Tomorrow I'll start again early with a little finish sanding, and check for anymore "defects". If anymore putty is to be applied...I'll switch to the red stuff for some contrast when sanding......if none required, there should be paint on this stuff by tomorrow afternoon......
> 
> View attachment 1060700



Looks like a tropical bicycle paradise!! A happy place!


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Sanded all the pieces with 400....fork still needs some of the pitting filled in......fenders have a few spots to deal with.....70deg this morning sure helps being outside....getting closer.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

I'll let these sit for a while......finish sand later today in preparation for tomorrow...............





I think my dog wants to go on a walk.....later.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

A little sanding in the cool of the morning......









Then...............


----------



## BLWNMNY

That’s coming along beautifully my friend, I want to see you riding it in Bakersfield .


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

I reeeeeally like your last build. This is looking just as impressive.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Nice day to watch paint dry.......


----------



## fordmike65

WetDogGraphix said:


> Nice day to watch paint dry.......
> 
> View attachment 1062257


----------



## WetDogGraphix

The hard part is now finished as of this AM........again, another "Satisfied Customer"..... (Me).....
The reflections in the paint tell the story......   Now I need to take the "Jewelry" down to the plating shop...... Next on the agenda is getting the stripes on it......


----------



## WetDogGraphix

PS: The color is a little darker Maroon than it appears in the sunlight.....


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Lookin good in BKFD!


----------



## Rustafari

Nice color!


----------



## BLWNMNY

Now send those fenders to me Floyd......Lol


----------



## Pauliemon

WetDogGraphix said:


> All of the parts are here......The bike is in great shape, other than the original front fender.....do dents or dings on the frame or fork......
> 
> View attachment 1059432
> 
> The rear fender is in remarkably great condition.....it has some indentation where the clip was attached....
> 
> View attachment 1059433
> 
> And one tiny ding from inside of the fender, but that is it.....
> 
> View attachment 1059434
> 
> The new front fender has a couple of issues, but nothing like my Twin Bar.....
> A little dent where it hit the fork where it was attached....
> 
> View attachment 1059439
> 
> A few little ripples towards the front, plus at the rivits.....
> 
> View attachment 1059440
> View attachment 1059441
> 
> And then a bend on the front......
> 
> View attachment 1059430
> 
> But, one of the best things I've ever bought on here is this dolly for fenders......it will make this fix easy and short.....
> 
> View attachment 1059431
> 
> Here we go......................................................



Oh I am loving that lovely piece of tooling.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Pauliemon said:


> Oh I am loving that lovely piece of tooling.




Best purchase I ever made from here....I'll add to it....I also have a male/female set for a little smaller fender.....

The one on the right fits these balloon fenders perfectly.....


----------



## Pauliemon

WetDogGraphix said:


> Best purchase I ever made from here....I'll add to it....I also have a male/female set for a little smaller fender.....
> 
> The one on the right fits these balloon fenders perfectly.....
> View attachment 1063463
> 
> View attachment 1063462



Wow! That's a perfect tool for the job. Way cheaper then a English wheel and I bet friendlier too. I know it works good, I've seen your work.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Well.................................I slight distraction....after having a convo with @BLWNMNY about fenders.........I now realize my rear fender isn't a 36 Colson.


----------



## WetDogGraphix




----------



## BLWNMNY

What problem did you run into Floyd.....


----------



## WetDogGraphix

BLWNMNY said:


> What problem did you run into Floyd.....




There are a couple of sayings that come to mind, like "We look but we just don't see."  "Can't see the Forrest for the trees." And my usual, "Sometimes reality just walks up and smacks you on the side of the head."  It's the* rivit *spacing that is different on these....just didn't notice it, was too busy on the overall project...It became apparent when I started to layout the pinstriping.
Here is the front 1936 fender......






Here is the rear fender on it......





But it did originally have a 36 fender on it, here's the rear braces......





I'm going to have to think about a solution that I can live with.....


----------



## BLWNMNY

Interesting Floyd...... So it’s not the location of the fender braces that’s different, but the spacing on the fender rivets. Is that correct?


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## WetDogGraphix

BLWNMNY said:


> Interesting Floyd...... So it’s not the location of the fender braces that’s different, but the spacing on the fender rivets. Is that correct?




From my limited knowledge, yes.  I just checked all of my other fenders, and they have wider spacing.......except my Elgin Curved Bar....same spacing.....Hmmmmm.





Me vs reality.....


----------



## BLWNMNY

WetDogGraphix said:


> From my limited knowledge, yes.  I just checked all of my other fenders, and they have wider spacing.......except my Elgin Curved Bar....same spacing.....Hmmmmm.
> 
> View attachment 1066000
> 
> Me vs reality.....
> View attachment 1066005



That’s interesting......


----------



## WetDogGraphix

BLWNMNY said:


> That’s interesting......




I thought so.......


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Well..................."Adapt and Overcome".......I hate the smell of burning paint....a little brazing, a little drilling, and I'm back up and running....


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Everything is painted......and I need to get all the pieces to the plater.... so it will be intermission until the parts come back..


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Still waiting.....plating is sooo expensive.....





Also waiting for some new enamel striping paint that I've heard good things about.....


----------



## fordmike65

WetDogGraphix said:


> Still waiting.....plating is sooo expensive.....
> 
> View attachment 1073632
> 
> Also waiting for some new enamel striping paint that I've heard good things about.....
> 
> View attachment 1073633


----------



## WetDogGraphix

The plating is taking a little more time than usual....the striping enamel came in after 10 days (can only buy thru the maker).. so maybe striping this weekend......


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Still no jewelry
The 3/32" Ivory stripe  really stands out compared to the 83yr old bikes I've seen on here.......


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Well.....been wondering why it's taking so long with the chrome....They are usaully very quick on the turn around... I called them Friday to inquire but forgot they are closed on Fridays.....

On a side note, I get tons of spam/scam calls from 1 time #s or ones that leave pre-recorded messages, so I spend a little time blocking #s..

So I decided to go look at the info on their #, and low and behold....I had inadvertently blocked their #...... 






I take back all of my swear words....


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Yep......................I'm officially an Idiot......Plating has been done for a while...
One of the things I was worried about was the rims....(Quite expensive to plate) The rims were pitted like the rear fender in earlier pics, and the young lady said she wasn't sure if they would show or not when done....I picked all the pieces up today and the first things she brought out were the rims. Even she said how nice they turned out....all I could say was "WOW!!!!!!!!" More to come.....


The front hub


----------



## WetDogGraphix

All the striping is done.....not sure about it though.....I had to go measure it.......it is less than 1/8" in width (7/64") but it looks like 1/4" stripes due to the contrast I guess. It's going to have to grow on me......
Here's a few more pieces of jewelry......


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Project will continue shortly...........


----------



## WetDogGraphix

I didn't want to start putting it together until my wheels were done....I've been going back and forth on paying big $$$$$$ to have someone do them...I don't like fresh painted things to sit in the stand very long....
I decided no time like the present to learn how to myself.....waiting on spokes to arrive...


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Still not sure if I like this or not Spokes have been shipped......we will see, we will see.....Have a great weekend all.....................


----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## WetDogGraphix

The pin stripping just bothers me.......it looks wider than it really is....haven't decided on what to do....I'll sleep on it for a while....


----------



## OldSkipTooth

I think it’s just the fenders, the box on the head tube looks excellent, the guard looks correct, the fenders look a little like Christmas hard candy. It’s a really nice project by the way, just trying to see why our eyes are seeing something else.  It will look different when their mounted also, hard to say, but Fantastic work nonetheless!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

I agree that the fenders kinda jump out at you. Maybe it's just because they're next to each other in the pic that makes it more dramatic. Like @OldSkipTooth said, once you get it assembled it should be fine with all that fresh chrome, tires etc. (I would recommend black tires.) Keep up the great work!


----------



## WetDogGraphix

It truly is an optical illusion......I went in and measured it again.....7/64".



The space between the double stripes might be about 1/16" to wide at the rivit according to the pics I've seen of a few of these fenders. (The rivit should touch both stripes?)



If you want to see how wide 7/64" is, hold two pennies together.....





In a side note, my frame has been hanging in my garage, by the back door, for a while until I took it down to take pics yesterday. This morning, I opened up the back door to take my dog to the groomer, and low & behold, my 10' step ladder had fallen off the wall it was hanging on and crashed to the ground right where my frame was hanging.......Karma was good to me for once:eek:


----------



## BLWNMNY

Well if you decide you don’t like it Floyd......Just send me your fenders.


----------



## BLWNMNY

Your doing a beautiful job on it by the way!! But I’ll still take the fenders....


----------



## WetDogGraphix

BLWNMNY said:


> Your doing a beautiful job on it by the way!! But I’ll still take the fenders....



 OK....what are friends for.....Thanks.....


----------



## Hammerhead

I think it looks great. Like others have said will look even better once assembly is complete. Excellent work all around, going to be a beautiful bike.
Hammerhead


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Well, the spokes showed up yesterday. We'll see how much patience I really have.....

The project continues......

(Thanks to all for the Kudos)


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Ahhhh.....the age old question........ "How do you eat an Elephant?"

"One bite at a time!"


----------



## bikewhorder

WetDogGraphix said:


> Ahhhh.....the age old question........ "How do you eat an Elephant?"
> 
> "One bite at a time!"
> 
> View attachment 1090940
> 
> View attachment 1090941



Are you going with a zero cross radial laced arrangement?


----------



## Sven

What about this pattern?


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Something must be wrong...............
Less than 2 hrs later..... only because I went the wrong direction when starting the cross. Shows up quickly at the valve hole.....





So...I figured it out and.....





I think I can handle this.....having paid $50 for labor per wheel + $2 a spoke before today
No mas.........


----------



## fordmike65

I see you prefer small nipples.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

fordmike65 said:


> I see you prefer small nipples.



Well, I still have to twist on them, which will make them longer looking.


----------



## Sven

Did you use "Nipple Lube" ( "Spoke Prep")?


----------



## hoofhearted

*This post moved to entry #83*


----------



## 1motime

Bathing beauty lounging around the pool.........  Sexy!


----------



## WetDogGraphix

hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 1091192



Subtle edit......


----------



## bikewhorder

WetDogGraphix said:


> It truly is an optical illusion......I went in and measured it again.....7/64".
> 
> View attachment 1089351
> 
> The space between the double stripes might be about 1/16" to wide at the rivit according to the pics I've seen of a few of these fenders. (The rivit should touch both stripes?)
> 
> View attachment 1089353
> 
> If you want to see how wide 7/64" is, hold two pennies together.....
> 
> View attachment 1089352
> 
> In a side note, my frame has been hanging in my garage, by the back door, for a while until I took it down to take pics yesterday. This morning, I opened up the back door to take my dog to the groomer, and low & behold, my 10' step ladder had fallen off the wall it was hanging on and crashed to the ground right where my frame was hanging.......Karma was good to me for once:eek:



Here's an Original.


----------



## hoofhearted

@WetDogGraphix



















*Look at the Third foto.
The outer pins have been removed.

The size-relationship of the stripes to the red-painted
area looks better (to me) / (opinion).

Knowing the change made in the third foto is historically 
and restorically wrong …. points to something in the first
foto -- illusion.

….. patric*


----------



## hoofhearted




----------



## WetDogGraphix

bikewhorder said:


> Here's an Original.  View attachment 1091259




Well, it would have been nice to have this pic 2 weeks ago.......well, now what?  
1/16" stripes would make a difference.....
Well, I may need to just start over...............


----------



## BLWNMNY

WetDogGraphix said:


> Well, it would have been nice to have this pic 2 weeks ago.......well, now what?
> 1/16" stripes would make a difference.....
> Well, I may need to just start over...............



No.... Don't do that Floyd! Just send them to me!


----------



## fordmike65

WetDogGraphix said:


> Well, it would have been nice to have this pic 2 weeks ago.......well, now what?
> 1/16" stripes would make a difference.....
> Well, I may need to just start over...............



I thought you took notes & pics of my 36's at the bike show we had a few months ago??


----------



## WetDogGraphix

fordmike65 said:


> I thought you took notes & pics of my 36's at the bike show we had a few months ago??
> 
> View attachment 1091512View attachment 1091513



Well........yes.....and no

Somewhere my brain said 1/8" pins..........

I mentioned it when I did the guard that it looked odd.....


----------



## WetDogGraphix

BLWNMNY said:


> No.... Don't do that Floyd! Just send them to me!



Chris............I have added you to my will.........these will be yours.


----------



## BLWNMNY

WetDogGraphix said:


> Chris............I have added you to my will.........these will be yours.



Lol! So your saying that there is a chance to actually acquire some fenders for my LWB Colson? ...........Yes!!  I knew you would come through Floyd...... I knew it.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

I've decided to try and remove the fender pins if I can without hurting the paint on the fender......if I can't, I may have to repaint them........or.........go in a completely different direction.... I never could keep my crayons inside the lines.


----------



## tryder

WetDogGraphix said:


> I've decided to try and remove the fender pins if I can without hurting the paint on the fender......if I can't, I may have to repaint them........or.........go in a completely different direction.... I never could keep my crayons inside the lines.



I think that getting things just the way you want them is a very important part of the process. The end result will be worth the extra time.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

I must admit it was a little nerve racking, but 1 down.................................






1 to go.....


----------



## WetDogGraphix

UPDATE: The de-stripe-ectomy was successful and the patients are resting peacefully......


----------



## bikewhorder

Judging by this head tube the people doing the pin striping at the Colson factory were not always running with their give a poop tanks topped off.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

bikewhorder said:


> Judging by this head tube the people doing the pin striping at the Colson factory were not always running with their give a poop tanks topped off. View attachment 1092078




That one was done by "Crosseyed Joe"........


----------



## BLWNMNY

WetDogGraphix said:


> UPDATE: The de-stripe-ectomy was successful and the patients are resting peacefully......



I just want to let you know........I’m not too particularly worried about the stripes Floyd. I’m just tickled pink I’m going to inherit them!


----------



## WetDogGraphix

BLWNMNY said:


> I just want to let you know........I’m not too particularly worried about the stripes Floyd. I’m just tickled pink I’m going to inherit them!



 I have a funny feeling that I'm going to need a "Food Taster" anytime I'm around you from now on.........


----------



## BLWNMNY

I’ll trade you a 32 Ford for those fenders Floyd.... Lol!


----------



## BLWNMNY

WetDogGraphix said:


> I have a funny feeling that I'm going to need a "Food Taster" anytime I'm around you from now on.........



Oh you have nothing to worry about Floyd.....I’ve got your back.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

I have so many mixed thoughts on this project.....I wish there were pictures of this when it was new to draw from...I doesn't seem to fit my eye like I thought it would. The ivory stripes just look wider than they really are....I'm going to have to think about this one, restoration just might not be in my wheelhouse on this one...........

I have one more thing I'm going to do before I change direction........Stay tuned............


----------



## BLWNMNY

WetDogGraphix said:


> I have so many mixed thoughts on this project.....I wish there were pictures of this when it was new to draw from...I doesn't seem to fit my eye like I thought it would. The ivory stripes just look wider than they really are....I'm going to have to think about this one, restoration just might not be in my wheelhouse on this one...........
> 
> I have one more thing I'm going to do before I change direction........Stay tuned............
> 
> View attachment 1093436
> 
> View attachment 1093437



Yeah...... Your right, the fenders just don’t quite soot that bike. Maybe you should try running it without fenders.......... You doing a beautiful job by the way.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

BLWNMNY said:


> Yeah...... Your right, the fenders just don’t quite soot that bike. Maybe you should try running it without fenders.......... You doing a beautiful job by the way.



"Food Tester" comes to mind......................................................


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Here's another example I was looking at, and it doesn't give the same illusion......??????


----------



## WetDogGraphix




----------



## Miyata FL.

I think it's coming out nice, can't wait to see it all dressed up.  Nice work!


----------



## bikewhorder

I don't know about their so called durable baked on enamel.   It seems like these early  balloon tired Colson's are about the least likely bikes to retain their original paint. I like that reverse paint ivory option though. I'd like to see one.


----------



## fordmike65

bikewhorder said:


> I don't know about their so called durable baked on enamel.   It seems like these early  balloon tired Colson's are about the least likely bikes to retain their original paint. I like that reverse paint ivory option though. I'd like to see one.



A deluxe ladies Vogue was found a couple years ago in reverse paint. I agree...the early Colson paint just doesn't hold up. I got lucky with my tanked 37 and black 37 double bar. The rest have weak paint.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

bikewhorder said:


> I don't know about their so called durable baked on enamel.   It seems like these early  balloon tired Colson's are about the least likely bikes to retain their original paint. I like that reverse paint ivory option though. I'd like to see one.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

bikewhorder said:


> I don't know about their so called durable baked on enamel.   It seems like these early  balloon tired Colson's are about the least likely bikes to retain their original paint. I like that reverse paint ivory option though. I'd like to see one.



I read the whole section on paint and saw it also.......
You are about to see one real soon.........


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

Sure are doing a lot of work on this bike, but I can see well worth it. Can't wait to see what you settle on for this beauty.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

frankandpam said:


> Sure are doing a lot of work on this bike, but I can see well worth it. Can't wait to see what you settle on for this beauty.




I'm retired, and the labor is free........(I sometimes consider it slave labor)


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Well, finished the painting on Tues. before the rain came Wed.......Just let it sit in a warm bedroom till today....I have had to learn the hard way to just leave it alone and not touch it due to binks & bonks in the past....I think this color is going to work out just fine........






The color, from the 30's is called "Old Ivory".


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Update: With all of the 1Shot I have, guess which one I don't have?




Yep, this one.....and of course, no one in town sells 1Shot other than black or white....had to order it.....since it's paint, it has to be ground shipped. It's here now.....





As with all of the juggling I do, another project has taken priority........
My annual Christmas card......everything stops until they are all in envelopes and stamps in place....just the way it is.....





The build will continue afterwords.......


----------



## vincev

.......


----------



## WetDogGraphix

vincev said:


> .......



 Couldn't have said it better.......


----------



## BLWNMNY

I’m looking at the fenders......................................


----------



## BLWNMNY

When they are officially on the bike, I’ll consider leaving you alone............officially.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

BLWNMNY said:


> * "I’ll consider"* leaving you alone............officially.


----------



## Boris

I check in on this thread every couple of weeks. Today, I was very surprised with your change of direction on the color. I think this new color will look great, but I also liked the maroon.
Just finished building a small bike shed and ended up repainting the colors on the doors and trim 3 times. We're our own worst critics, eh?


----------



## vincev

Boris said:


> I check in on this thread every couple of weeks. Today, I was very surprised with your change of direction on the color. I think this new color will look great, but I also liked the maroon.
> Just finished building a small bike shed and ended up repainting the colors on the doors and trim 3 times. We're our own worst critics, eh?



I thought I was your worst critic.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Boris said:


> I check in on this thread every couple of weeks. Today, I was very surprised with your change of direction on the color. I think this new color will look great, but I also liked the maroon.
> Just finished building a small bike shed and ended up repainting the colors on the doors and trim 3 times. We're our own worst critics, eh?



Liked the Maroon, it was just, as @OldSkipTooth  said...."the fenders look a little like Christmas hard candy." If I could have toned down the ivory like on @fordmike65 OG bike...  It didn't look good to my eye..I looked at these parts for quite some time before I decided. My thinking was that if I go with the ivory, all of the maroon had to come off....I didn't want the maroon to show if I got a chip in it.  I had the frame blasted again, too hard for me to get in all the nooks and crannies, which meant I had to redo all of the repair work like before due to the fact the previous owner used a disc grinder to remove the paint...and yes, I am my worst critic....
I think it will look a lot better with the maroon striping, maybe even classy....


----------



## Boris

WetDogGraphix said:


> Liked the Maroon, it was just, as @OldSkipTooth  said...."the fenders look a little like Christmas hard candy." If I could have toned down the ivory like on @fordmike65 OG bike...  It didn't look good to my eye..I looked at these parts for quite some time before I decided. My thinking was that if I go with the ivory, all of the maroon had to come off....I didn't want the maroon to show if I got a chip in it.  I had the frame blasted again, too hard for me to get in all the nooks and crannies, which meant I had to redo all of the repair work like before due to the fact the previous owner used a disc grinder to remove the paint...and yes, I am my worst critic....
> I think it will look a lot better with the maroon striping, maybe even classy....




_AIN'T RETIREMENT GRAND!!!_


----------



## WetDogGraphix

OK, I'm back and my Christmas project is done and gone............
The aftermath.....






More of the project to come.......


----------



## JLF

What a great thread to read with my morning coffee.  Thank you.  Your work is amazing!  Looking forward to seeing the final result!


----------



## WetDogGraphix

JLF said:


> What a great thread to read with my morning coffee.  Thank you.  Your work is amazing!  Looking forward to seeing the final result!



Thanks...I come from a long line of BS'ers.....the Holidays have slowed this down more than I would like.....


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Well, a little bit of build restarting.....lace up the rim, rebuild the rear hub by tomorrow.....





It's just too cold to be outside doing the striping........ as reluctant as I am about bringing it all into the house for striping (I can be clumsy at times, and oil paint and my floors probably won't mix well) I may just do it to finish this up.......


----------



## WetDogGraphix

A few things I have learned while doing my own lacing for the first time..... 
1. Don't trust what others have previously put on old bikes....
Wasn't planning on doing my own wheels, so I didn't pay much attention if they where done right.... I did notice that the rear spokes stuck out of the nipples in the rim, but didn't pay attention if they were tight or not....I figured I could maybe trim with a Dremel if needed....No, they wouldn't tighten enough.....Sooooo
2. Use one of the many spoke calculators that are online instead of doing some miscalculation of the difference in the diameters of the hubs...
Obviously, I used the whole difference instead of 1/2 of it........

Pics of the old length and the new length I bought..   Hmmmmmm





Now a pic of the longer spoke installed and tightened a little, and a new spoke......Hmmmmmm





263mm spoke to a 256mm....Hmmmmm
Well, now to order some 260mm and hopefully I can get this bike done.......


----------



## WetDogGraphix

I'm getting ready to find out if my color flop was the right move......


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Not sure.



I do know one thing....with the lower temps, high humidity & dew point, it's going to have to warm up a little for me to continue....It's still a little tacky after 24hrs.....


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Getting closer....


----------



## 1motime

WetDogGraphix said:


> Getting closer....
> 
> View attachment 1120939



Very nice!  Who is doing your chrome?


----------



## WetDogGraphix

1motime said:


> Very nice!  Who is doing your chrome?



Refer to post #52


----------



## 1motime

Thanks,  A bit out of the way for me.  Good luck with your project


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Yes....these are newly repainted fenders.....(Gotta luv Lacquer, no need to primer...Just scuff it up, spray the color, spray the clear, done.) 2 hours, start to finish.....Had to wait for a dry, warm day....60deg yesterday....Yes, it's a long story, something happened that was odd that I had never encountered before....won't explain now, but will later....





California is so odd with Regs on Lacquer.....Can't really buy it here, but you can....let me explain. Seems that the clear I had been using wasn't that great...I originally bought all my stuff from TCP Global out of San Diego, came right to my door. That was 3 yrs ago, even though I knew it shouldn't have. A while back I was running low on thinner, went online & ordered it, all looked fine. Then I get an email that it had been canceled, call the sales office...all in all, couldn't get it from them..... I never give up. I went online to look for thinner, and low and behold, Amazon sells it....so I ordered some, not thinking it would go through.....it did and I have a lot of thinner now.....SOOOOO, I decided to do the same with the clear. Amazon to the rescue....was delivered...from guess who? TCP Global....





To make sure I wasn't as crazy as I am, I went online to order from TCP, and guess what, it wouldn't let me continue once my address was used...
California, the land of Fruits, Nut's, and Flakes.....





Oh well, but progress will continue now.........


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Sorry for the slow roll on this......Life events just interfere with my hobbies at times.....


----------



## WetDogGraphix




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## WetDogGraphix

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1132823



I have to keep up with the current trends on here

And many won't like what I decided on....sooooooo.


----------



## Balloonoob

Every morning I wake up and ask myself..... Is today the day?!?!?


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Final cleanup of the chrome.......can't have fingerprints all over these....
There is a little preview on my FB page.....I got a "Like" from @Dave Stromberger  and that's good enough for me.....
Soon....


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Sometimes the simplest of things baffle me.....Lucky for me I have a few other Colsons in the house...
I was trying to put this in backwards, with the serrated edge in, just wouldn't fit.....





This is the correct way, I found out





Progress on this sunny but cold day.....





More coming soon.......


----------



## WetDogGraphix




----------



## fordmike65

WetDogGraphix said:


> View attachment 1135150



Schwinn style tread tires???


----------



## WetDogGraphix

fordmike65 said:


> Schwinn style tread tires???



I have all kinds of tires..... Are they on the bike yet?
Man, tough crowd


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Take two......Hope these are better..... @fordmike65 
Didn't plan on working that hard today.....





I was dry fitting the fenders and those tires were the easiest to grab...





Until it's complete, there will be no more pictures......

Soon.......


----------



## Autocycleplane

Sweet. And now you won't have to worry about the paint falling off if you breathe on it too hard or ride too fast like the original Colson paint.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Just trying to figure out the Seat & Handlebars......


----------



## WetDogGraphix

The project is finished & it didn't end up where I thought it would.....Oh well, it was crappy when I bought it originally... The original bike was posted on here with the usual people bad mouthing it.....I wish I could find the original thread on it....My favorite line was "It sold, I wonder what idiot bought it?" Oh, fun times The idiot was me....... maybe some of you remember it...





Well, since I never could draw in between the lines, doing restorations probably isn't for me.....(The pics of the whole bike don't do it justice) Still working on a seat & bars, but this will work for riding around the drags in a few weeks....














































And I'm outa here


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Always remember....
Stay in school....
Don't do drugs....
Don't take shortcuts


----------



## fordmike65

WetDogGraphix said:


> Always remember....
> Stay in school....
> Don't do drugs....
> Don't take shortcuts
> 
> View attachment 1150090


----------



## Balloonoob

WetDogGraphix said:


> Always remember....
> Stay in school....
> Don't do drugs....
> Don't take shortcuts
> 
> View attachment 1150090



Being optimistic - I see this fender as a sign of good things to come.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Take 22...
Back to basics.........
Hopefully I'll have it done by Saturday to meet up with @BLWNMNY at the drags......


----------



## BLWNMNY

WetDogGraphix said:


> Always remember....
> Stay in school....
> Don't do drugs....
> Don't take shortcuts
> 
> View attachment 1150090



What happened Floyd?


----------



## WetDogGraphix

BLWNMNY said:


> What happened Floyd?



Just the wonders of modern Chemistry.....
Take a shortcut........pay the price.....


----------



## TR6SC

Floyd, there aren't enough likes. I mean there are, but my finger will get tired of pushing the button. Beautiful work. Thanks for showing us how it's done, the right way!


----------



## fordmike65

WetDogGraphix said:


> Just the wonders of modern Chemistry.....
> Take a shortcut........pay the price.....
> 
> View attachment 1151223


----------



## WetDogGraphix

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1151257



Maybe I'll have to have the Premier at your Swap & Show


----------



## WetDogGraphix

TR6SC said:


> Floyd, there aren't enough likes. I mean there are, but my finger will get tired of pushing the button. Beautiful work. Thanks for showing us how it's done, the right way!



Thanks Mike....
Love the progress on your shop......thanks for the nice text earlier....
As always, take care


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Nice day for striping.....


----------



## GTs58

WetDogGraphix said:


> Just the wonders of modern Chemistry.....
> Take a shortcut........pay the price.....
> 
> View attachment 1151223





Bummer.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Now I just have to put it back together without chipping the paint, or any other unforeseen disaster happens before Sunday......


----------



## OSCAR...N...

WetDogGraphix said:


> Nice day for striping.....
> 
> View attachment 1152855






La ultima es la Vencida...  :eek:






Beautiful bike BTW....


----------



## bikewhorder

WetDogGraphix said:


> Just the wonders of modern Chemistry.....
> Take a shortcut........pay the price.....
> 
> View attachment 1151223



I admire your persistence, If that had happened to me I would have put it away forever and never messed with painting again.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

bikewhorder said:


> I admire your persistence, If that had happened to me I would have put it away forever and never messed with painting again.



You have no idea how true that could have been........


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Well, it's back together...didn't damage anything that I can see. (A Success) A few little adjustments and........


----------



## tripple3

That's Awesome Floyd! @WetDogGraphix
See you Sunday at a Brewery before daylight in Monrovia!


----------



## WetDogGraphix

tripple3 said:


> That's Awesome Floyd! @WetDogGraphix
> See you Sunday at a Brewery before daylight in Monrovia!
> View attachment 1154432



Still watching the weather.........and if so, I will guarantee it will not be before daylight!


----------

